# Galveston Tarpon Report 7/28



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

My son and I fished with Capt Chris Jamail on Wed for tarpon and sharks. Been trout and tarpon fishing with Chris for probably 20 years now and he never ever disappoints 😊 We broke the jetties around 7:30am and headed south to look for bait and tarpon. Water clarity was pretty good and the wind was blowing less than ten so was an easy ride. Not a whole lotta bait so we pulled up on a nearshore wreck on the west end of galv to poke around. While we were setting up we had a big fish jump behind us and crash the water. Chris and I didn’t see it but my son did for a split second and he thought it was a tarpon so we put the **** pops out and trolled around for about 30 min. We marked a bunch of bait but no takers on the pops. So we pulled the lines and ran around some more.

Finally got in on the action and started chasing a school of 30-60lb tarpon on the 40’ depth line. Followed them for about an hour setting up for casting shots. Had about 10 shots at them but couldn’t get them to eat. Wind started cranking so we decided to head back towards the jetties to get my son on some sharks. On the way back we ran into a ton of shad hitting the water between gulf coast pier and 61st pier and drifted some dead shad. No takers so continued on to the jetties. 

Ran into a bunch of mullet on top of the water a mile or so off the jetties so chummed a bunch of shad and baited the rods. Started to catch blacktips and busted out the fly rod to try and catch one during the feeding frenzy. Son hooked up and caught his first shark on a fly! No tarpon but was absolutely awesome to see my son catch a shark on a fly. Called it a day after that.

The tarpon are here. I hear chatter that they’re a bunch a bit farther south but hopefully the big girls will be off Galveston very soon. Always have a fantastic trip with Chris and keeps us laughing all day long 😊
















Johnny


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good report. Thanks. Congratulations to your son‘s shark catch. That’s pretty cool. Hopefully next time you’ll jump a few of those silver ghosts.


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm looking to run into 'em up here at the bolivar / crystal beach area, but sounds like it is a bit early, maybe a few more weeks? and barring any tropical systems. 

Fished with Capt Mike Williams for them up here about 30yrs ago and both my father and my buddy hooked nice Tarpon....around 100 pounders.


----------



## jetty tarpon (Aug 12, 2021)

7:30am? must be nice to sleep in!


----------

